# Are the boys too fat to fly in cabin?



## miko (May 28, 2008)

We are going on vacation and taking our boys with us. Miko is about 12lbs and Milo is 15lbs. We are flying American Airline and their website states the maximum size of the carrier is 23" long x 13" wide x 9" high. We still have Miko's puppy carrier which is 19" x 13" x 10". How strict is AA in regards to my carrier being 1" over the maximum height? Milo can barely fit in that now...maybe we need to put them on a diet. There are alot of carriers that are "airline approved", but I don't think that means anything since each airline has its own requirements. If anyone has flown AA before with their hav, we would appreciate your help!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have heard that the 1" heighth difference is not a problem because the carries are squishable. How comfortable would your dogs be if they had to remain under the seat the entire flight?


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

We have a hard plastic kennel so it won't squish. The boys should be fine under the seat. Flight time is about 3 hours from Chicago to Miami, then 1.5 hours wait(potty break and stretch), then 1.5 hours from Miami to Turks and Caicos.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

http://kpr.craigslist.org/pet/1067361431.html
I had this carrier and flew several times with my Papillon and had no issues with AA. Its also hit or miss if it'll fit under the seat as its not always consistent. I had one time where it wouldn't fit anywhere but luckily another passenger let me switch seats. If you have any problems just let the stewardess know.

My Havs both (14 & 16 lbs) fit in this carrier, I've just never flown with them.. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You can't use the hard plastic ones... you need to buy some soft-sided carriers. And no, they aren't too fat. Kubrick at 14.5lbs flies fine under the seat.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I so wish my boys weren't giant Havs.... I heard under 20lbs could fly fine. How fun to have your pups with you in turqs and cacaos.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I second Carolina's post. You need soft sided carriers. Pablo now flies in the Large Sherpa bag (20"L X 11.75"W X 11.5"H) that I can squish a little height wise. He's 15.5 pounds and does just fine. I would not fly with a crate as there's a bar underneath the seat that may make it difficult to slide the hard crate under.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As Carolina and Maryam said, you need a soft carrier. I too have Sherpa, Medium carrieres. 

Benji is 12 lbs and Lizzie is 15 lbs. We flew on JetBlue and per their rules, the weight of the dog + the carrier cannot exceed 20lbs. They didn't check the weight but looked at the carriers to make sure that they were soft and met their requirements.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use the large & medium size Sherpa brand bags and even though they are approved for each airline I fly, I still have to push them under the seats making them collapse some. That is part of the reason why you cannot use a hard carrier.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

You are going to have to invest in a soft carrier, like everyone else said, the hard ones won't work. I'm sure they aren't airline approved. We have the medium sherpa bag. Havee weighs 12.5 lbs. He barely fits but it's ok he's all hair anyway. He goes in, turns around and is ready to go. We use it in the car too for longer trips.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advices! We will look for a soft carrier now. So even if the size of the soft carrier is bigger than the maximum requirement, AA shouldn't care as long as it fits under the seat right?

rdanielle, that carrier is so cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Honestly, you may have trouble depending on who is checking you in at the airline. Unfortunately, there is a lot of inconsistency among the employees. I have been told twice that I cannot use the carrier I have (large Sherpa) because it is too big, but I keep the "approved by _____ airlines" tag on it and let them know that I verified it before I flew and used it on my last trip, and they have let me through each time. 

If you fly with a window seat, keep in mind that space is the smallest possible underseat space, so the larger carriers often don't fit at all (depending on the plane you are flying, of course). I request aisle seats and just let my neighbors know there is a dog under the seat in case they need to get up during the flight (so they can be a little more careful than usual).


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You shouldn't have any trouble with the 12 lb. one. Pam has flown all over the country with Posh when she taught Judges Ed seminars without any problem. He weighs 12 1/2 lbs. There wasn't much room left in the soft carrier but maybe the 15 lb. one will fit. Different airlines have different guidlines. She was in Texas and ready to fly back involving a switch in airlines and on the return trip she ran into someone who didn't want to allow a dog over 10 lbs. They finally decided to let her go on but it got kind of close.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have never had anyone even act like they were going to check Smarty. In fact never had anyone ask for her ticket. You will need the soft type of carrier.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i would be really carefull traveling with your havs. my friend traveled on american and her dog was 2 lbs over the rquirement and they made her check her dog as cargo. i fly with my hav he's 10 lbs and i sometimes get stopped by the agent, it depends whose there and if they are dog lovers or not. i also think that if he can'tmove around in the bag, it will be a miserable flight for the both of you. i always put my foot in the sherpa bag and can feel my dog move from side to side and end to end throughout the flight. if he's crammed, it might not be a good idea. you can always shove the bag under the seat and after take off pull it out to give him a little more room but i don't know....


----------



## rudysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Please be extra cautious when walking the dogs on your vacation. The "foreign" islanders think nothing of tossing bait spiked with poison out everywhere for the rats. My friend lost her beloved dog because he was sniffing around the bushes and came out with a piece of tainted, rotten meat. Before they could grab it from his mouth he had swallowed the bait. They were staying at a 5 star hotel.....please don't take your eyes off the dogs for a minute! Also, there is no access to quality veterinary care on most of these resort islands. I don't mean to ruin your trip....just please be soooo careful.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Also, check with the airline carrier.....due to a limit of dogs on each flight...I thought I read that right on an airline site.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

You will need a soft carrier. It still may need to be squished to get under the seat. On American, check for under seat clearance for any of their planes on www.seatguru.com Find the seats with no lifejacket obstructions underneath.

Also, when you book your flight, _reserve_ a ticket online (cheaper), then call the airline and tell them that you have an in-cabin pet. They only allow 3 per cabin, so be sure the agent knows that. After you have confirmed that there is room for your pet, book the reservation. They will have you pay the cabin fee at check in. So you cannot check in early on line. Amazing what they charge for your lack of footroom.

You will need to be at the airport early to check in. If it is a busy time and there are lines at check in, ask the agent if there is a special line for kennels. Be sure you have your vaccination records. Some say they want a health certificate, (for which my vet charges $25!) but I have never been asked to show papers.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

The airlines have changed what they charge for taking our Havs with us. Not sure why they are making it so impossible but pretty soon no one will be able to afford to take their furbabies with them. That said, I flew with my Hav using the soft sided carrier and he was a dream to travel with. We did have to squish it a little to get under the seat.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Castro travels in a Petote Kelle bag; he is currently 11.5 lbs. 

We flew with Castro on Continental from Newark recently. I made the reservations online, and Continental required me to purchase Castro's seat at the same time, and charged $125 each way. I believe each airline charges differently.....


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella flies with me a lot to Boston when I go visit my daughter and her family. I use a soft sided carrier and it's small enough that I don't have to squish it. Stella weighs 11 pounds and is totally comfortable in it. Hers has net sides so she can see what's going on around her and that seems to help keep her calm in the terminal during layovers. I've flown Delta, NWA and Continental with her with no problems. Be aware that the stewardesses can be very strict about your pet. I had one who kept checking back to make certain the carrier was zipped up tight and completely shoved under the seat while I had another who allowed me to take her out of the carrier and hold her on my lap. Luck of the draw, I guess.

It still chaps my hide that I have to pay $150 each way for her to travel with me UNDER the seat in front of me when a child under two can sit on your lap for nothing. Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Our older hav is 14.5 pounds and our younger one is 12.5 and still growing. We have 2 large sherpas for them. We all flew round trip on American recently without any problem (except both dogs get motion sickness; but that's another story!!!). We were told on the phone that the size limits are for hard cases. The only rule for soft cases is that they fit under the seat. The large sherpa does that in coach, even though its dimensions are a little over the hard case limit. One side of the sherpa is flexible, so we put that side under the seat first, and let the firm side stick out slightly. No one said a word to us at check in, in security, at the gate or on either flight. I think the medium sherpa is a little snug for dogs our size.


----------

